# Places to board near or in Michigan?



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Yilijahsaurr said:


> Hi are there any decent places to ski in michigan? I realize there are no mountains here... and i'm not just looking for a park. I'm looking for a nice decent hill/mountain that one can groom and cruise down. It doesn't even have to be in Michigan.. maybe a bordering state? Or even maybe canada? please let me know! I can't wait for boarding season!


I ran into a dude on the mtb trails today who was talking about mt. bohemia. I watched some you tube vidoes and COULD NOT find a good edit though. I don't know, theyre supposed to have they best snow and terrain in the midwest. And this is in the UP.

Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Mt Bohemia is I think the most like back country we have in the midwest. There are no on-site lodging or hotels real close. This is also quite some way from MI, the U.P. is across the lake and that time of year driving is your only option, ferry is closed.
Guy I know went twice last year if I remember right but he is a way better rider than me. I hear it is a tough hill.

Trail side Yurt $200 a night









Trail side cabin $170 a night


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I found an ok edit. It's all kinds of tongue in cheek 80's style douchebaggery and pretty funny actually. More importantly though it shows what kind of riding you can expect.

mt bohemia experience - YouTube


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

One more plug for this place, feel free to tell me to suck my own cock. I can't speak for Michigan, but Minnesota girls are hot as fuck. And they might be there! They really are rediculously hot. I'm not fucking around.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I've ridden at Bohemia (had a season pass actually, they usually go on sale like the first Saturday in December or something like that, for $99. I think the daily rate is $40, so if you go 3x its worth it). 

It is by far the best place to go in Michigan, but that isn't saying much. Boyne, Boyne Highlands, Nubs Nob are a couple of the better ski hills that are in the Northwest corner of the Lower Peninsula. 

There are a couple of places in the Upper Peninsula too (Porcupine, Marquette, etc.) but I've only been to Bohemia. 

Its pretty steep, has a ton of rocks to jump off of, has a ton of glades. Overall a pretty decent place. No grooming at all. The first day we went it snowed like 8" over night so it was a great day.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Where in the state are you visiting? This is a map I created that shows all of the ski areas/resorts in Michigan.

The better ones are north, from the north west side of the mitten and into the upper peninsula.

Check out the Michigan thread here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/midwest-us/31102-official-michigan-winter-thread-207.html


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah I went this past march and it was epic. It snow 4" overnight and all day for a total of 18". It was the best time I had snowboarding.

It is really steep lots of tree runs, glades, and cliffs- and like someone said, no grooming at all. It's what makes it unique though so don't worry about that it's worth the drive.


----------



## Yilijahsaurr (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! I'm currently in Grand Rapids, MI. I'll definitely check out Mt. Bohemia! It's so unfortunate that there is so much snowfall yet no mountains.... Hopefully there will be some good looking snowbunnaaays! haha..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yilijahsaurr said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I'm currently in Grand Rapids, MI. I'll definitely check out Mt. Bohemia! It's so unfortunate that there is so much snowfall yet no mountains.... Hopefully there will be some good looking snowbunnaaays! haha..


Cannonsburg is in your back yard. Their park is pretty fun and they're prices aren't bad, especially if you have student ID.

You're only 2 hours from Crystal Mountain and Caberfae Peaks up 131. Both of those hills are plenty fun.


----------

